# Pain During Intercourse



## haloofthesun (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm just curious but do any other women out there with IBS-D suffer from pain during sex? I can't even handle the penetration anymore, I used to not be so bad but it has progressively got worse. Before I was diagnosed with IBS, they thought I had endometriosis, which I don't. They've given me creams and lubes but nothing works. I've also noticed some bleeding around the perineum afterward. The pain is kind of sharp, I guess that's the best way to describe it. And I'm always sore after sex or even just an attempt. Anybody have anything similar going on? What did you do?


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

Same thing, I'm 55 and it's increasingly been a problem for several years. I don't know your age, but I've been told it's vaginal atrophy in menopause (really- what man thinks up these terms!? LOL). If you're of age, and ready for a laugh, I'll tell u what I tried, although it hasn't worked yet.


----------



## haloofthesun (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm 21 and my problems started last year and are getting worse. And I'm always ready for a laugh lol. From what I've been reading online, it's due to the internal organs swelling around the reproductive organs, no clue how to fix that one though.


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're having these problems at such a young age! So, you're defintiely too young for atrophy, but I'll tell you my "secret" in case it helps you. You can buy vaginal expanders online. They are used by women who have had radiation to the pelvis, which can result in less elastic tissue. They are just a series of small to larger plastic ... you know ... penises. You start small and work up to jumbo. LOL! I have not devoted much time to using them - Mostly because I feel like crap so much and I decided to just focus on one health issue at a time. I didn't even know that painful intercourse could be related to IBS. I'll have to do my own research. So I don't know if they will help you, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Best of luck to you... hope you find healing soon.


----------



## haloofthesun (Aug 24, 2014)

I've never heard of those before, I'll have to look into that. I never knew that it did either until I read about it online, but it does make sense. I'm going to the doctor about the situation toward the end of this month and I'll be sure to post an update. Hopefully you get relief very soon!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, if you don't mind, can I also add a question right here ? Is sex a problem for most girls with severe IBS (C or D) ? Is there anything other than abstinence that helps to reduce the suffering to zero ?


----------



## Clara (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had IBS all my life and I am 56. Only since a couple of years I started having painful intercourse. So I don't think it is related to our syndrome. It is one of the main bothering side effect of menopause, plus a lack of libido. I use a vaginal cream before having sex and it helps. Now I have a question for women in my age range. Does anyone have pelvic pain as if you were going to have your period ? (which I obviously don't anymore) My mom died of ovarian cancer and I am afraid it's going to happen to me. I have all the symptoms of IBS: bloating, abdominal cramps, a mixing of constipation and diarrhea, pain in my back left side but now I feel this pressure in the pelvic area and it worries me a lot.

Please give me some answers.


----------



## Butch (Nov 16, 2014)

I have had painful intercourse for the last couple of years, but my IBS diagnosis was only earlier this year. I suspect I've had it much longer though - just IBS-C instead of the super-fun IBS-D I have now. (Time to switch it up I guess!)

I have had lots of infections and other health problems the past few years - hypothyroidism, weird skin infections, a skin condition called sebhorreic dermatitis, UTIs, and vaginal infections. So I think I have a bacterial imbalance and overall immune problem that may very well originate in the gut. My functional MD said that the problems I am having affect all of my mucosal membranes - which would include the vagina - and so she was not surprised that I'm having problems in that area. She has me on a supplement that is supposed to support healing of mucosal membranes like the intestines, and thinks that if I can get my IBS improved, my vaginal problems will also improve (the active ingredient in the supplement is something called L-Glutamate btw).

Because I had bacterial infections, my gynecologist put me on a probiotic suppository for a while, and it helped with the pain while I was on it. I plan to get more when I go back. Have to get it at a compounding pharmacy. I think also part of my problem is I am sick a lot and frankly don't have much of a sex drive - so my body isn't doing what it would normally do to lubricate. It's possible i'm going through peri-menopause - i'm not sure. Periods are still regular. So I do my best with using RePhresh and Replens, and lube. But it's still not what i would hope.

By the way, my handle is Butch, but I am obviously femaie, just in case anyone was taken aback. There's no where to post your gender on the profile!


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

i think you consult a gyn doctor they give a good answer.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am a male and I avoid sex. I suffer from chronic pelvic pain and I don't want to make it even worse.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Butch said:


> I have had ................. on the profile!


Damn! So many problems. What is a day like in your life?


----------



## Susanlb33 (Mar 14, 2015)

I was bleeding during sex so I went to the gynecologist. They did an internal sonogram and found, to the doctors' surprise, fibroids.

All the doctors I keep going to say the pain is from the fibroids. But, I keep researching about pelvic floor disorder. I have constant hip pain, abdominal pain, lower leg pain etc.

I'm sticking with my diagnosis for now because I need a break from doctors. My IBS-C is horrible and its sooo hard to eat. I've tried doctors, nutritionists, a naturopath and nothing seems to work.

Good luck.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

have you read about vulvodynia?

https://www.nva.org/what-is-vulvodynia/

http://www.webmd.com/women/guide/vulvodynia

I also suffer from vulvodynia along with IBS and have suffered from painful intercourse since the first time I had sex. Before that I had already suffered from itching, burning and symptoms similar to a yeast infection. It's probably been vulvodynia and vestibulitis all along. There are different types, vulvodynia is generally divided into vulvar vestibulitis syndrome and generalised vulvodynia. But many people have a mixed kind of form, like me. I believe I've always had vestibulitis, which means that I've always had these oversensitive nerves around my vestibulum. It seems that it then after being wrongly treated with various topical creams irritating the nerves further, antibiotics etc (before the right diagnosis) it developed to a generalised nerve damage with unprovoked pain as well. With vulvodynia it's common to also suffer from lower back pain, pelvic pain and pain going down your thighs. Usually you have very tight pelvic floor muscles which can either be a consequence from the pain or causing the pain (usually both).

Everyone who suffers from pain with intercourse or vaginal pain without intercourse don't suffer from vulvodynia. But when no other cause is to be found it's often the case. It's important to find help and get the right diagnosis in time, even though for most people that is not the case. I do believe there might be a connection between IBS and vaginal pain, I know a lot of people with vulvodynia also have IBS. It's a very difficult chronic condition but there are many ways to treat it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Knyttet said:


> pelvic pain and pain going down your thighs. Usually you have very tight pelvic floor muscles which can either be a consequence from the pain or causing the pain (usually both).
> 
> I do believe there might be a connection between IBS and vaginal pain, I know a lot of people with vulvodynia also have IBS.


I have pelvice pain and groin pain that goes down my thighs. And I also belive that there is a connection with IBS.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> I have pelvice pain and groin pain that goes down my thighs. And I also belive that there is a connection with IBS.


Yepp. Like my acupuncturist says, it's basically really all the same muscles and nerves involved. That's why many with IBS also suffer from back pain, especially when the stomach hurts at the same time. Separating the body parts and organs mechanically in western medicine really hasn't been the smartest idea...

Have you seen a physical therapist for your pelvic pain? I've been to a physical therapist as part of the treatment of vulvodynia and with the help of biofeedback I managed to learn how to relax my muscles and came down to a more normal level in my everyday life (from having unconsciously very tight pelvic muscles all the time). Now every day I try to remember to relax my pelvic muscles and do a couple of "squeeze" exercises. I should do it more though... It happens so easily that you go back to unconsciously clenching all the time. The physical therapist also instructed me on stretching, which involved the thighs.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't seen a PT. I do sit on the floor in a cross-legged yoga position to stretch my muscles.


----------



## Wileykit (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I was on HRT from PMDD for 8 years and came off it 2 years ago. Since then i lost my libido and then it came back and sex started to be a little painful and i itch slightly afterwards. I thought it was a latex allergy so bough Skyn condoms and they did seem better but the itching returned this weekend.. and now i dont know if i have thrush? (i had it when younger and barely noticed as i dont seem to get very strong symptoms, just minor itching and discomfort occasionally?) that can cause pain during sex. Anyway I'm not sure if i'm just more sensitive there now because my body misses the HRT hormones - as it seems to be just if they touch me in slightly the wrong way, then a tiny patch is then sensitive and it is made worse by friction of sex... So i'm not sure what it is? My gyno put me on Ovestin cream which is a low dose oestrogen cream but it didnt seem to help this weekend  I'm only 36!


----------



## Wileykit (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh i meant to say, pelvic pain should always be mentioned to doctor because apparently ovarian cancer has symptoms similar to IBS but also pelvic pain. But you probably know that.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Wileykit, you'll probably want to find if those itches are fungal related. If that's the case, probiotics might help.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> I haven't seen a PT. I do sit on the floor in a cross-legged yoga position to stretch my muscles.


If you can you def should see a physical therapist. You shouldn't have to avoid sex all together all your life because of this. Because it is most likely treatable even though it can be hard. And this is coming from someone who hasn't been able to have sex with penetration for 4 years. But I'm gonna get there. Good that you stretch your muscles. I also recommend acupuncture.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Wileykit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on HRT from PMDD for 8 years and came off it 2 years ago. Since then i lost my libido and then it came back and sex started to be a little painful and i itch slightly afterwards. I thought it was a latex allergy so bough Skyn condoms and they did seem better but the itching returned this weekend.. and now i dont know if i have thrush? (i had it when younger and barely noticed as i dont seem to get very strong symptoms, just minor itching and discomfort occasionally?) that can cause pain during sex. Anyway I'm not sure if i'm just more sensitive there now because my body misses the HRT hormones - as it seems to be just if they touch me in slightly the wrong way, then a tiny patch is then sensitive and it is made worse by friction of sex... So i'm not sure what it is? My gyno put me on Ovestin cream which is a low dose oestrogen cream but it didnt seem to help this weekend
> 
> ...


It sounds like you suffer from vaginal dryness (I do too). It can definitely be from missing the hormones and being low in oestrogen. Use proper lubrication during sex, a brand suitable for sensitive skin so it doesn't irritate you further. And give the ovestin cream some time, it can take a couple of weeks even for you to get proper relief. I have found more relief from Vagifem which is basically the same as Ovestin but not a cream but these small pills that you insert into the vagina at night. To me the ovestin cream caused itching. Vagifem together with a hormone free cream called Vagisan helps me the most. I also suffer from low oestrogen even though I'm only 23, I've lost my period due to health problems and i'm slightly underweight. It sucks basically!


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

oh and I also find latex free condoms more suitable. The last time I tried a normal condom it caused the worst burning i've ever experienced.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Knyttet said:


> If you can you def should see a physical therapist. You shouldn't have to avoid sex all together all your life because of this. Because it is most likely treatable even though it can be hard. And this is coming from someone who hasn't been able to have sex with penetration for 4 years. But I'm gonna get there. Good that you stretch your muscles. I also recommend acupuncture.


The thing is that I don't want to have sex. I read about brahmacharya some two years ago and everything made sense to me.



> Brahmacharya is a virtue, where it means celibacy when unmarried, and fidelity when married. It represents a virtuous lifestyle that also includes simple living, meditation and other behaviors.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> The thing is that I don't want to have sex. I read about brahmacharya some two years ago and everything made sense to me.


Oh I see. That's different then. Hope you will still find relief for your pain.


----------

